# Anwaltliches Missgeschick



## Plattenputzer (19 Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht kennt ihr das ja: Da hilft man mal nem Arbeitskollegen bei einem kleinen Computerproblem und zwei Wochen später ist man der inoffizielle Admin der ganzen Firma.
So ähnlich gehts mir, seit ich einem Arbeitskollegen von meinem Erfolg gegen die Telekom erzählt habe. Plötzlich meint jeder, ich wäre der Firmenjurist. Da hilft dann nix anderes mehr, als unheilschwangerst von üblen Konsequenzen, die eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung für mich, den Kollegen und das Abendland hätte, zu salbadern.Nur so lassen einen die Leute in Ruhe.

Aber einen "Fall", der mir angetragen wurde, war echt witzig:

Ein Kollege hat Streit mit nem Bauträger wegen einiger nicht erbrachten oder mangelhaften Bauleistungen. Streitwert 8600 Euro, also Anwaltspflicht.
Er nimmt nen Anwalt, der berät ihn und setzt auch ein kleines Briefchen an den Bauträger auf.
Wochen später kommt ein Brief von seinem Anwalt. Zuerst blickt mein Kollege gar nicht, was los ist. Die Tatsache, dass der Briefkopf seines Anwalts ein Schreiben ziert, in dem er aufgefordert wird, endlich die 8600 zu überweisen, sonst böse Konsequenzen, zusätzliche Kosten und Exkomunion usw. lassen ihn vermuten, sein Anwalt wäre durchgeknallt.

Des Rätsels Lösung: Das Anwaltsbüro ist wohl so groß, dass den Leuten da der Überblick darüber, für wen sie arbeiten, abhanden gekommen ist. Die haben einfach vom "Gegner" auch ein Mandat angenommen.

Da konnte ich meinem Kollegen auch keinen Rat geben. Den Anwalt wechseln? Will er nicht, er sagt, er wäre zuerst da hingewackelt, solle doch der Bauträger nen anderen Anwalt suchen....


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2012)

Wäre schon interessant zu erfahren, wie sich die Kanzlei verhalten wird:


			
				RAK München schrieb:
			
		

> Vertretung widerstreitender Interessen
> 
> Gemäß § 43 BRAO i.V.m. § 43 a IV BRAO, § 3 BORA ist es einem Rechtsanwalt berufsrechtlich verboten, widerstreitende Interessen zu vertreten. Als Straftatbestand ist § 356 StGB zu beachten.


Allerdings, könnte es zulässig sein, dass zwei verschiedene Anwälte aus ein und derselben Kanzlei die Interessen vertreten dürfen?


----------



## Plattenputzer (19 Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gerade den Kollegen nochmal interviewt, wie das genau ablief. Was der mir erzählt hat, macht die ganze Sache noch absurder.
Der Anwalt hat keinen Brief für den Kollegen verfasst, sondern nur irgendwelche Anmerkungen auf eine Baumängelliste gekritzelt, die der Kollege mit zur Beratung gebracht hat. Mein Kollege sollte mit Hilfe dieses Gekritzels dann selbst einen Brief aufsetzen. Für diese Meisterleistung an Beratung wollte der Anwalt dann 190 Euro.
Jetzt kommt der Hammer: Der Anwalt schlug vor, es billiger zu machen, wenn mein Kollege auf eine Rechnung verzichten würde. Also legte mein Kollege 90 Euro bar auf den Tisch und der Anwalt hat sie eingesteckt. Das ist doch total unseriös, was der Anwalt treibt, oder ist das etwa inzwischen so üblich?
Nun hat mein Kollege als Nachweis, dass er Kunde dieses seltsamen Anwalts ist, nur das Gekritzel auf der Mängelliste. Und der Bauträger vielleicht, so sich der Anwalt an das "Beratungsgespräch" erinnert, Informationen darüber, wie mein Kollege mit welcher Taktik und Argumentation eventuell vor Gericht agieren wollte...

Vielleicht sollte ich dem Kollegen zuraten, den Burschen anzuzeigen. Die Kripo hat wenigstens die Möglichkeit, nen Schriftvergleich zu machen.
Das da (§ 356 StGB) ist ja recht eindeutig:
"(1) Ein Anwalt oder ein anderer Rechtsbeistand, welcher bei den ihm in dieser Eigenschaft anvertrauten Angelegenheiten in derselben Rechtssache beiden Parteien durch Rat oder Beistand pflichtwidrig dient, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft."

Ob das auch für verschiedene Anwälte, die aber in der gleichen Kanzlei arbeiten, weiß ich nicht. Logisch wärs aber.


----------



## Teleton (21 Oktober 2012)

> Nun hat mein Kollege als Nachweis, dass er Kunde dieses seltsamen Anwalts ist, nur das Gekritzel auf der Mängelliste.


Abwarten,bisher wurde ja anscheinend auch nicht geleugnet dass es die erste Beratung gegeben hat. Das sauberste ist in solchen Fällen natürlich wenn beide Mandate niedergelegt werden.Ist die Kanzlei eine Sozietät oder nur eine Bürogemeinschaft?


Einen Bauträger als Mandanten verliert man nur ungern.

Edit: Steht ja alles in der Berufsordnung:
*​*


> *§ 3 Widerstreitende Interessen, Versagung der Berufstätigkeit​*
> (1) Der Rechtsanwalt darf nicht tätig werden, wenn er eine andere Partei in derselben Rechtssache im widerstreitenden Interesse bereits beraten oder vertreten hat oder mit dieser Rechtssache in sonstiger Weise im Sinne der §§ 45, 46 Bundesrechtsanwaltsordnung beruflich befasst war.
> (2) Das Verbot des Abs. 1 gilt auch für alle mit ihm in derselben Berufsausübungs- oder Bürogemeinschaft gleich welcher Rechts- oder Organisationsform verbundenen Rechtsanwälte. Satz 1 gilt nicht, wenn sich im Einzelfall die betroffenen Mandanten in den widerstreitenden Mandaten nach umfassender Information mit der Vertretung ausdrücklich einverstanden erklärt haben und Belange der Rechtspflege nicht entgegenstehen. Information und Einverständniserklärung sollen in Textform erfolgen.
> (3) Die Absätze 1 und 2 gelten auch für den Fall, dass der Rechtsanwalt von einer Berufsausübungs- oder Bürogemeinschaft zu einer anderen Berufs
> ...


----------



## Plattenputzer (22 Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ja gehofft, heute ein bischen mehr vom Fortgang jener seltsamer Ereignisse zu hören, aber der Kollege hat sich heute krank gemeldet.

Falls da noch irgendwann spannende Infos über den weiteren Gang der Dinge von ihm kommen, sag ich bescheid...


----------

